# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  how to lunch sql server to web

## ugo

Pls, am new here and needs an urgent help on the following:
1. How do i lunch my ms sql database to internet?
2. Explanation on GRANTs command to other users.
3. Uses, importance and how to use procedures triggers and functions.

Thanks

----------


## rmiao

1. not sure that you meant. You can build report and publish it to web with sql repoting service.
2 & 3. books online has details, read it.

----------


## ugo

Please, can you help me with the web where i can get those book?

----------


## rmiao

Books online is installed on each sql server and client machines by default, or read from here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=sql.105).aspx

----------

